# Diagnosesoftware für Profibus DP



## Dustin (15 März 2008)

Hallo
Gibts eine Diagnosesoftware für Profibus DP.
Wenn ich an einem Strang 80 Teilnehmer habe und wo das Kabel falsch angeschlossen ist, dann findet man mit dem Simatikmanager den Fehler  ja eigentlich nicht.  

Danke


----------



## centipede (15 März 2008)

PBT-3 für die Physik und BusCheck für die Telegramme.
Beides von www.softing.de


----------



## MW (15 März 2008)

Ein weiteres Tool wäre der kostenlose Amprolyzer von Siemens.
Der hilft aber nicht bei Verkabelungsfehlern und ist nur mit Siemens CP nutzbar 

Siehe hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17551


----------



## Approx (27 März 2008)

Dustin schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gibts eine Diagnosesoftware für Profibus DP.
> Wenn ich an einem Strang 80 Teilnehmer habe und wo das Kabel falsch angeschlossen ist, dann findet man mit dem Simatikmanager den Fehler ja eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Danke


 
Es sei denn, Du baust in die Profibus-Topologie einen Diagnose-Repeater ein. Dann kannst Du im Simatic-Manager unter der Hardware-Diagnose sehen, wo ein Kabel/Stecker/Schirm usw. nicht korrekt ist. 
Einschränkung: Zwischen den Busteilnehmern darf die Leitungslänge nicht über 100m betragen.

Gruß Approx


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 März 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Einschränkung: Zwischen den Busteilnehmern darf die Leitungslänge nicht über 100m betragen.


 
Darf nicht die gesamt Länge in einem Sequment 100 Meter vom Profibus Normkabel betragen, damit der Diagnose Repeater funktioniert?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Approx (27 März 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Darf nicht die gesamt Länge in einem Sequment 100 Meter vom Profibus Normkabel betragen, damit der Diagnose Repeater funktioniert?
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


Jupp so meinte ich das auch. Mit dem Diagnose-Repeater kann man sein DP-Segment in drei Einzelsegmente unterteilen. Und da darf jedes Segment nur max. 100m lang sein.
(wegen der Topologieüberwachung glaub' ich)

Gruß Approx


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 März 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Jupp so meinte ich das auch. Mit dem Diagnose-Repeater kann man sein DP-Segment in drei Einzelsegmente unterteilen. Und da darf jedes Segment nur max. 100m lang sein.
> (wegen der Topologieüberwachung glaub' ich)
> 
> Gruß Approx


 
Dann sind wir uns ja wieder einig. Danke für Deine Antwort.
Wenn ich noch etwas dazufügen darf. Mann kann zwar in drei Sequmente aufteilen, leider sind aber nur zwei davon diagnosefähig. Oder ist dies entzwischen geändert worden

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Perfektionist (27 März 2008)

ab 3MBaud gilt die 100 mtr-Grenze, 80 Teilnehmer sind an einem Strang zuviel - Pro Strang max 32 Teilnehmer

So ein Diagnosetool ist, glaube ich, nicht in der Lage, Verdrahtungsfehler zu lokalisieren ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 März 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ab 3MBaud gilt die 100 mtr-Grenze, 80 Teilnehmer sind an einem Strang zuviel - Pro Strang max 32 Teilnehmer
> 
> So ein Diagnosetool ist, glaube ich, nicht in der Lage, Verdrahtungsfehler zu lokalisieren ...



Hallo Perfectionist

Du hast Recht, wenn du mit 3MBaud fährst, sollte die Leitungslänge 100 Meter nicht überschreiten.
Der Diagnose Repeater kann max. 100 m auch wenn Du mit 1,5MBaut fährst.
Ist Deine Leitung länger, mault er und verweigert die Diagnose.
Was aber scheinbar möglich ist, ist die Diagnose Repeater zu kaskardieren

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Approx (27 März 2008)

Kaskadieren funktioniert. Das habe ich in einer unserer Anlagen selber mal gemacht. Keine Klagen. ;-)

Gruß Approx


----------



## crash (27 März 2008)

Vor dem einsatz eines Diagnose-Repeaters ist es ratsam das Handbuch zu lesen.
Besonders Kapitel 3.1 Aufbaurichtlinien für Diagnose-Repeater


----------



## Peltzerserbe (28 März 2008)

*DiagnoseSoftware für Profibus*

Auf der HMI 2008 wird die Firma InduSol aus Gera eine neue Software vorstellen, die Diagnoserepeater überwacht, den Busaufbau grafisch in der physikalischen Reihenfolge darstellt und im Fehlerfalle (Leitungsfehler/Teilnehmerfehler) in der Darstellung anzeigt. Es lassen sich beliebig viele Anlagen parallel auf einem Rechner, z.B. über Ethernet, überwachen. Des weiteren werden die Reflexionsfehler und Telegrammfehler mitgeloggt und der Diagnosepuffer ist parametriebar spannungsfest abgelegt. 
Wer auf der HMI ist, sollte einmal am Stand nach dem Tool fragen.


----------

